# Spinal stimulator electrodes



## Zellerdh (Feb 18, 2011)

I could use some clarification on the correct ASA code to use for the placement of the spinal stimulator electrodes w/o laminectomy.  CPT code 63650 crosswalks to 00300 for the implantation.  ASA code 01936 seems more appropriate, but the description of that code states it's for removal.  Can code 01936 also be used for the placement of the electrodes or do I stick with the 00300?
Thanks for any help anyone might have.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 18, 2011)

My interpretation is 00300 makes sense for implanation because of the work involved for placement of the IPG (63685). I also use 00300 for Intrathecal drug delivery systems implants if they are placing the resevoir posteriorly.

I use 01936 for SCS trials, RFA procedures, Vertebroplasty, Percutaneous Discectomy, and Lysis of epidural adhesions

I use 01992 for epidurals single shot or continous...interlaminar or transforaminal and facet blocks

NCCI recognizes 01936 as a column two code to column one code 63650for the edit involving the physician performing the procedure can not also perform the anesthesia. Looking up the pain code in the NCCI edit and seeing which anesthesia codes for the same provider they bundle is kind of different way of looking at what anesthesia codes that might correspond to pain blocks that are not typically listed in Anesthesia crosscoders.


----------



## Zellerdh (Feb 21, 2011)

*helpful*

Thanks for the input on the codes and spinal stimulator.  We recently started using the ASA codes instead of the surgery codes and some of the crosswalk codes don't seem to fit just right at times.  since I am in the learning process once again, I just want to make sure that I am using the correct codes for the procedures.  I appreciate your help.


----------

